# Nicknames, pet names, what do you call your pup?



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

It's so fun to hear what crazy nicknames people come up with for their pets. Got any good ones to share?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady is know as, Lady Bug, Bug, Lady Buggles and just buggles....lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Errrm lets have a think .. lol.. 
Mable gets Mable-Bable and Mabes
Wilf gets Wilfiboblers and Wilfi-Boobies ... poor poor dog lol x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Rufus gets...
Rufus Dufus (aka doofus), Rooferpoops, Dufus, Ruferdoof, Rufie (though we try to keep that to a minimum given the connotations...), Bunkie, little worm, McDufus, oh it just goes on and on...


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

So pleased that you are all as stupid as me
Dylan is DilliBob, DilliPickle and PicklePie.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> So pleased that you are all as stupid as me
> Dylan is DilliBob, DilliPickle and PicklePie.


Doesn't it help to know everyone is just as crazy as you?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:
laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
And I felt sorry for Wilf... must be showing my age or its a cultural thing dont get the connotation... you might have to eplain via private message x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> So pleased that you are all as stupid as me
> Dylan is DilliBob, DilliPickle and PicklePie.


Picklepie ...where do they come from? aren't we daft .... Im enjoying this, it's so funny x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAH those are all great!!! hahaha wilfi boobie! hahahdh and pickle pie that's awesome.....rufie...it is a drug conotation....if someone slips you something that you didn't know about...lol but cute name when refering to your pup!!!
yess we are all a little bonkers!!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

ha ha ha 
i call boycie
boysters or boycie baby!!!
sounds like were all the same !!!!!

bonkers about our dogs!!


----------



## janlaw (Feb 7, 2011)

lol Lucy gets....Luce, LucyLou, or just Lucy NOO!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol

Gypsy:Gypsybell, Gyp(jip), Gypo(jipo), Geppetto, 

Inca: Stinka, Stinky, Stink, Ink, Inca Stinka,

Echo: ChoCho, Etcho, Etchasketch, Eccoco, Ec

Delta: Delta Dawn, Delly Belly, Deltory, Del, Delsa Belsa


----------



## gsmit (Jan 6, 2011)

I call Maisey two other names... Zombie Dog or Alien Baby!


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

LOL, I now know why I love this site sooo much. We are all barking!!!!! Ha Ha. Alfie gets "Alfiedoo" (in case you hadn't guessed!) "Alfiedoodledoo" or "Alfiediddlydoo!" The funniest thing is though, the way my big burly husband's voice turns into Mrs Doubtfire when he talks to Alfie!!:laugh: x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

alfiedoo said:


> " The funniest thing is though, the way my big burly husband's voice turns into Mrs Doubtfire even he talks to Alfie!!:laugh: x


Hahah yes! That is the most hilarious part!


----------



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

Ruby is either psycho  Ruby Tuesday (a restaurant chain here) or some of the kids just call her Tues for short 

Weird, I know...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

alfiedoo said:


> LOL, I now know why I love this site sooo much. We are all barking!!!!! Ha Ha. Alfie gets "Alfiedoo" (in case you hadn't guessed!) "Alfiedoodledoo" or "Alfiediddlydoo!" The funniest thing is though, the way my big burly husband's voice turns into Mrs Doubtfire when he talks to Alfie!!:laugh: x


HAHAHHAHA, My husband too....he will pick lady up and kiss her tummy and turn all girly! too funny


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

lol this is sooo funny, my niece calls wispa "wipsa", i tend to call her trouble or if she has just sat in a big muddy puddle i call the mop!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH that reminds me....when I take lady to the pet store she often flops on the floor to look at everything....so I call her swiffer too


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Her name is Shy'lo, but I call her Shy, 'Lo, crow(dog) dork, Lope, heart, my'Lo, soul, solo, and dogo. And oddly enough, she answers to all of them.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

haha I like that he responds to dufus. Just have to say it right


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

OOOOhhh I ve enjoyed reading these ...poor Inca just cos it rhymes she might get a complex x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

wilfiboy said:


> OOOOhhh I ve enjoyed reading these ...poor Inca just cos it rhymes she might get a complex x



dont feel sorry for her she was a hard pup to toilet train. plus she can be a bit of a farty dog lol


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

Rosie: Rosie, Rosie-rose, Rose, Tubbette (she's really obese right now!)


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol thaught of one i use for all 4 of them, twiggy lol because they are always full of twigs or come running past with half a branch attached to their tale lol


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

kendal said:


> or come running past with half a branch attached to their tale lol


Hahaha love it


----------



## Janny (Jan 6, 2011)

Doogal is Doogal Ooh, Doogal Bug and Baba Booey!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

When we went to training classes the trainer called her "Maisie Dog" and somehow it stuck and got shortened to Mog Dog. She also gets called Moggie a lot, but that makes her sound like a cat!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie is Rosie-Posie-Pudding-and-Pie, or Pootle or Monkey (but to be fair, those last two are the kids' nicknames and it's just my muddled up head getting confused between them).


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Teddy becomes Ned, Teddums, Stinker, Sweetpea, Fluffybum (my favourite) and my granddaughter just calls 'Pooooooo' and he comes bounding through to her. He doesn't seem to mind what he gets called, as long as he gets plenty of attention.


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Flo gets flossie, floss, pickle

And my mum (for some reason?!) has started calling Nell 'Nellie lemon' god knows where she got that from lol


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Duffy easily becomes Spud!
Plus the names of predecessor dogs, funnily enough only the ones her size!! Never any of my big girls???!!!
Oh well!
Now to think of a name for the next one lol


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol my lot also endup with a mix of all 4 names. lol as i sometimes forger which one im ment to be talking. 
Gy..Inca or D..Echo happens alot i have on ocasins gone thugh all ghe names and still get it wrong as om actualy talking to the cat lol


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

kendal said:


> lol my lot also endup with a mix of all 4 names. lol as i sometimes forger which one im ment to be talking.
> Gy..Inca or D..Echo happens alot i have on ocasins gone thugh all ghe names and still get it wrong as om actualy talking to the cat lol


Hahaha same. Bad enough when I mix the cats and dog... But when I start calling the people the pets's names they aren't as pleased haha


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Benny has a ton of nicknames. 

Benjaminny, Boo Boo, Brown, Mr. Brown, Flen, Benster, the brown bullet (when he zooms), Shmenky Man, Benny Boodles, Flenky Floo... I could go on and on. 

(And don't ask how we came up with some of them. I have _nooo_ idea!)


----------



## eekjcs (Feb 27, 2011)

We call Mason Wiggles. He has no tail and when he is happy he just wiggles his whole behind. Its so cute.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dave said:


> Benny has a ton of nicknames.
> 
> Benjaminny, Boo Boo, Brown, Mr. Brown, Flen, Benster, the brown bullet (when he zooms), Shmenky Man, Benny Boodles, Flenky Floo... I could go on and on.
> 
> (And don't ask how we came up with some of them. I have _nooo_ idea!)


Glad to see men are as daft as women


----------



## christinenolan (Dec 17, 2010)

Murphy gets called Moo or Moot don't know why but it drives me mad. However I must admit I have a habit of calling him puppy even though he is 14 months old now.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

christinenolan said:


> Murphy gets called Moo or Moot don't know why but it drives me mad. However I must admit I have a habit of calling him puppy even though he is 14 months old now.


Ohhhh I do the same I always call Flo 'puppy' and she's 14 months old!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

embee said:


> Ohhhh I do the same I always call Flo 'puppy' and she's 14 months old!!


Echo was pup pup until she was almost 2 years old, Delta is puppy(pronounced "pwuppy" if that makes sense lol think Silvester and tweety pie lol )


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

marzy said:


> ha ha ha
> i call boycie
> boysters or boycie baby!!!
> sounds like were all the same !!!!!
> ...


I thought Boycicle might have been among that lot. lol.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

kendal said:


> lol my lot also endup with a mix of all 4 names. lol as i sometimes forger which one im ment to be talking.
> Gy..Inca or D..Echo happens alot i have on ocasins gone thugh all ghe names and still get it wrong as om actualy talking to the cat lol


I do that with my daughters and granddaughter! They are all used to the alphabet c k j r or whichever one you are - just answer! Granddaughter Ruadhan gets a wee bit annoyed when I call the dog that (it happens quite often these days)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

kendal said:


> Echo was pup pup until she was almost 2 years old, Delta is puppy(pronounced "pwuppy" if that makes sense lol think Silvester and tweety pie lol )


lol lol lol x


----------



## breebella10 (Jan 10, 2011)

lol ... I had fun reading those .... Breebella just goes by Bree I guess im boring and in the first few days of getting her before she was treated, cleaned and groomed my husband called her Flee Bella and Bree Smella and my boyz about died of laughter and now from time to time they call her that


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I call Axle, Axle Bear or Bubba!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha .. this is a great topic .....

I am in fits of giggles ....

When I first saw the thread .. I thought I am not sharing my silly names with others, but after reading my are quite tame ...... 

Oakley is called ....... Oaks, Oakley Bear ... and yes ... Pumpkin!!!!!

Excellent topic .. keep those funny names coming


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie has got herself a new nickname - Dozy Rosie - because she keeps walking into the upright beams in our house. Which is mainly because she does exactly what my son does and walks away while still looking at me. She's a big daftie.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Ha ha ha .. this is a great topic .....
> 
> I am in fits of giggles ....
> 
> ...


hahah i'm so glad people are enjoying it! I knew we'd get some good material out of it


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Jesarie said:


> I call Axle, Axle Bear or Bubba!


I call Lady Bubba too all the time LOL!!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

breebella10 said:


> lol ... I had fun reading those .... Breebella just goes by Bree I guess im boring and in the first few days of getting her before she was treated, cleaned and groomed my husband called her Flee Bella and Bree Smella and my boyz about died of laughter and now from time to time they call her that


Funny


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

This thread has had me laughing!! I call Betty so many things but usually Monkey, Moneky Chops, Pup-diddly, puppy chops, waggy bum, waggy chops, cheeky chops. So many names for her!!!!!!


----------



## crazymaisie (Mar 12, 2011)

very very funny!
just love all the names
maisie gets crazy maisie,maisie moo and chicken!!!!


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> I call Lady Bubba too all the time LOL!!!


Such a cute nickname!


----------



## progressivetruth (Jan 21, 2010)

I call my Oreo, Jenxs, or Jenxipoos, or Mr. Jenkins or bubbies. But his name is Oreo Cookie' Jenkins Puryear. Oreo CJP for short....LOL


----------



## Lilly's mum (Feb 24, 2011)

Soo funny! We call our Lilly, Woodles, Mrs, Little Lady, Doodles, it, poopoo, lils and the list goes on but most of all we call her Sheep!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SHEEP!!! HAHAHAH That is a good one

Lady I think may have too many nick names and is now confused as to what her name is..she is now more responsive to BooBoo as opposed to Lady.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

crazymaisie said:


> very very funny!
> just love all the names
> maisie gets crazy maisie,maisie moo and chicken!!!!


For what ever reason this past month I started calling Lady my little chicken...ok really my poor dog has way too many names


----------



## amym (Apr 14, 2011)

I also have a Rufus! He gets called Rufie too, as well as Ru and Roofa. Our other dog, Taffy, gets shortened to Taff, and is often called Taffles. My dad calls them both 'Boody' which I think is meant to mean 'beauty'! It's ridiculous really!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Granddaughter Roro calles Teddy 'Stinky Poops' - sorry for lowering the tone of this thread


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok, I had to add mine:

She's called Bella, but we call her:
Bells, Bella Boo, Boo Bear, Fuzzy Butt, Doodley doo, doodle head, cutie pie, fuzzy face, dooders (hubby calls her that one!). I think that's all for now. 



lady amanda said:


> SHEEP!!! HAHAHAH That is a good one
> 
> Lady I think may have too many nick names and is now confused as to what her name is..she is now more responsive to BooBoo as opposed to Lady.


Amanda - I had the same concern for a long time, but every once in a while I make SURE to use her name....and she always looks at me! So I know we're ok!


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to add Belly bells!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Rascal gets called rascky, rascal doo's, dizzy and big little pup, because he's older but smaller than his brother,
Scamp is doodles, scamp a doo , scampi and little bugger !!


----------



## Vikki Pink (Apr 12, 2011)

lol at all the above, I call Louis...
Pooey Louis (feel a bit mean about that one, it all started when I first had him and he had an icky tummy), Pooh Bear and LV (short for Louis Vuitton).
Funnier still - every night he goes to bed at 9 PM - I can sense he's tiring just before 9 so I always say 'time for bed zebedee' (does anyone remember The Magic Roundabout?) and whenever I say that he jumps up and scuttles off through to the kitchen and hops into his bed - bless him x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Zebedee - haha - I remember using that to get my kids to bed when they were small. So cute that your wee Louis jumps into bed with that phrase too


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

Of me Missie gets Missiemoo.
Off hubbie !!! - little bag of shite. lol.


----------



## frankalison (May 19, 2011)

Bobby is Bobster,Bobs or Bobbob....


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty gets, Betty boo, Betty bossy Knickers, Betty bouffant ( after a bath!!)
Betty big paws, Betty Black nose amosnt other!!
We are all mad..


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

My hubby calls Lolly 'Lols'
I sometimes call her Lollypolly or Babygirl.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca gets: Tillybuttons, Pushcalina, leeny love drop, tuppence and bear of teddyness


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh and Tilly trumpton. We are all a lovely 
mad!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Betty gets, Betty boo, Betty bossy Knickers, Betty bouffant ( after a bath!!)
> Betty big paws, Betty Black nose amosnt other!!
> We are all mad..


my mum calls Betty "Betty Barker" as when she hears something unusual she is loud! its more amusing for mum as she used to have a colleague called that!!

i often call Betty "boo boo" !! i'm sure we must give our dogs identity crisis'!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ha ha ha .. this is a great topic .....
> 
> I am in fits of giggles ....
> 
> ...


Honey... Hun, Honey-Bunny....


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Don't think I've posted in this thread already, (having a senior moment) lol
Poppys got a fair few nicknames

Poppys nicknames are 
Pop
Pops
Poppywoppydodar
Popster (said and sung to the chorus of Monster by Automatic click here
Ploppy
sloppy Ploppy (when she makes a mess)
Poppyseed (shortened to seed)
lemon Popsicle (shortened to lemon)
ice Poppy
and lolly Poppy

she usually gets about 3 or 4 in a row when we speak to her. 

Strange thing is she answers to a lot of them


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Eddie
Eddie Baa Baa
Eddie Teddy Baa Baa
Snuggly Buggly
Floppy ears
Wiggly Bum
Flipper feet
Stinky
Oi


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

How about eddie steady go


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Rosie has got herself a new nickname - Dozy Rosie - because she keeps walking into the upright beams in our house. Which is mainly because she does exactly what my son does and walks away while still looking at me. She's a big daftie.


This one cracked me up 

and Obi's are Obi-pobi-wobi, little cockapoo, 'poo boy and Obiwan Kenobi (well the last one is his actual name but I'm not shouting that out loud in the park)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Found it just to add Mable now gets Bablehead as well


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Found it just to add Mable not gets Bablehead as well


I remember it now 

I call Izzy Izzy pops


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh god we have loads! Izzie gets..
Izzie Wizzie, Iz Wiz, Izzie Wizzie lets get busy, beautiful, princess, cheeky, little lamb,
& my dads made up name that caught on... Iz ma wiz ma woom boom ba boom boom booma! Shortened to Iz ma wiz ma wooma, dad comes up with some funny names.

I asked what Poppy's nick name would be when we get her & he said... poppy-dom (we love indian food haha). I liked lolly Poppy though! Great name Simon!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poppy-dom brilliant x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't think it'll be long before Izzy's will be teenage dirt bag 

Love her really


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Rupert gets Roopy-scoops, which reflects the way he hoovers up his food and anything else which might be remotely edible. Soooo greedy!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I shall tell my dad, he will be happy you think so  He likes praise as he likes to think he's funny   x


----------



## tracy weston (Sep 20, 2011)

Ozzy is also called... ozzacles, ozcles, puppy boy, ozzy wozzy... im sure there are more but cant think...lol


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cara is starting to get used to a few they ramp up depending on where she's at on the Angel vs Monster scale ... Sweety Pie, Lady Cara, Madam, Cow (this is the slipper pinching moment) .... My husband Derek's favorite at the mo ... Ar.e!!

K xx


----------



## elmosmommy (Sep 21, 2011)

Elmo, El, Mo, MeeMo, Mel, Big Puppy, Mee


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ha ha ha .. this is a great topic .....
> 
> I am in fits of giggles ....
> 
> ...


This old thread made me miss some of the old members .. come back 

Anyway my update ...

Oakley is still known as.. Oaks, Oakley Bear .. less Pumpkin these days  

Honey ..... Hun, Honey Bunny ..

Picnic .... Puppy


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Loving this thread!
Stanley aka:
Stanley Poo-Poos
Poo-Poos
Stanley Stairlift
Duster Dog
Cracker Dog
Cuddle Pup
))


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Tee hee!
Billy gets: Bilbo Baggins, bill, Billy bob and Billy bouffant (due to his wavy hair on his head)!


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Rocky is
RockyRoo (the Cockerpoo...yes, there is a whole song...Rockyroo is a Cockerpoo....dodah, dodah...RockyRoo is a Cockerpoo...Oh diddle doodah daaaayyyy)
Pumpkin, Sausage, Chicken, Dumpling, Rocket, Sprocket...oh sooo many


----------



## karen wilde-davies (Jun 29, 2011)

love this thread... flossy's meany names
flossypoo
swiffy (sleepy stage)
mini minks( naughty stage)
nasha (biting stage)
and my baby girl (having a cuddling)


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

People keep calling Vincent Vinnie or Vincey D: I just call him Vincent! Or sometimes just puppy xD


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

How about Teddypoo, sweetie pie, darling, you little shit! Teddykins, you little shit! Teddybums. The expletives are after he has eaten something of mine that I hadn't noticed until I wanted to wear it It's not ALL sweetness and light, but we still love him to bits.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness Stanley Stairlift and Rockyroo is a cockapoo.... is that how you answer people who ask what breed he is ??? x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Tom would kill me if I told you all this but he calls Nacho (normally when he's cuddling him) in a sweet voice 'Baba ghanoush' - I have no idea why and I actually have never thought to ask. Again it is another food dish - Lebanese I believe..!! Poor Nacho loves his food and named after food!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Max gets: Maximus Prime, Prime, Maxy, Maxage, Maxagio.. there's more but my mind has gone blank...!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh and Hoob ... for Honey


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Bertie gets called Bubbas, booboos, puppy pups (although he is 15 months old!) and I can't seem to say these nicknames in my normal voice, I seem to get taken over by a strange baby like voice when I say them for some reason  lol


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Archie mostly gets called pie-dog or just pie. Then there's sausage, fido or we sing the nursery rhyme "Georgie Porgie" to him, but say "Archie parchie pudding and pie, kissed the girls and made them cry"


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I like to make up new lyrics for songs and sing to Izzy, next time I "compose" I'll share .....
I do have a recording of me singing to my Siamese "What's new Pussycat?"" and him answering "miaowwwwww"

Question - why do people think we're mad on here?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

ali-s.j. said:


> I like to make up new lyrics for songs and sing to Izzy, next time I "compose" I'll share .....
> I do have a recording of me singing to my Siamese "What's new Pussycat?"" and him answering "miaowwwwww"
> 
> Question - why do people think we're mad on here?


Erm absolutely no idea


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, for those who viewed the JD summer '11 pups videos - after I got Izzy, I kept singing "If only I could have a puppy......" OH YES I'VE GOT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, I absolutely get that....for the same reason I have been singing Pookie-doodle puppy (replaced with Rockie-doodle, of course). I remember singing this to my son 20 odd years ago, now I sing it to the dog...heigh ho xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Just having a quick sneak on here before I go to bed!  Love this thread and I am so relieved that it is not just me who calls their Cockapoo lots of names! 

Daisy is;

Daisy Doodles
Daisy Doo
Daisy Doodah
Doodle Daise (can you grasp the theme here?)
Dog
Fluff monster
Bugger (when she has chewed yet another toy)
My fluffy baby (when having a cuddle)

I also sing the 'Daisy Daisy' song and we also make a song up that starts off Daisy Doodle, your Daddy was a poodle....' The rest changes depending on what else I can think of to rhyme with doodle! 

I blame her completely, owning a Cockapoo affects the mind.....


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Question - why do people think we're mad on here?


I think they're onto something! 


----------



## Daveandjeff (Sep 23, 2011)

My husband calls Jeffrey pasta head and I call him fluff ball. Although when he tried to eat the stair carpet we called him something I can't repeat on here!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Daveandjeff said:


> when he tried to eat the stair carpet we called him something I can't repeat on here!!!


lol i think we can all admit to that lol


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ruby is....

Ruby-dog
Stinky
Sausage
Puppy
Popsy

but mostly she answers to Ruby-No!!


----------



## Daveandjeff (Sep 23, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> but mostly she answers to Ruby-No!!


Now Jeff seems deaf to Jeff-No


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Daveandjeff said:


> Now Jeff seems deaf to Jeff-No


Hubby has taken to calling Oakley, Noakley 

He is also called:-
Oakley Dokeley
Oakle Dokes
Oakster
Oakles
Pupsicle Popsicle
Bubsie
Bubster
and many unmentionable names when he's been naughty!!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Laney said:


> Yes, I absolutely get that....for the same reason I have been singing Pookie-doodle puppy (replaced with Rockie-doodle, of course). I remember singing this to my son 20 odd years ago, now I sing it to the dog...heigh ho xx


Yup, it was on the ELC "Going to the Zoo" tape, along with Never play cards with a Cheetah!


----------

